# Trump using Iran war, textbook "Shock Doctrine" & "Manufacturing Consent" in action.



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 5, 2020)

The timing always seem so perfect. Just as the President is going through an impeachment while also in an election, now Iran? Our unjust endless wars are nothing more than war profiteering. It is convenient that the straight of Hormuz happens to be the worlds oil checkpoint. These conflicts have been brewing since WW2 after the Anglo Soviet invasion & subsequent US backed coup in 1953. One can follow the conflicts right up to 1979 & directly up to present day. Why now? Why not it seems. The longest war in history is unpopular yet Afghanistan is not as profitable. We did Iraq twice. The middle east is their cash cow. They will make billions of dollars from the military industrial complex and petroleum industry. We easily designate foreign individuals, groups & sovereign governments as terrorists. Then we influence & meddle, spy & send covert troops while backing insurgencies & supplying arms. Iran is not my enemy. The US is not spreading democracy we are furthering the empirical global capitalism & using the misinformation of the media to get approval. The US has been at perpetual war for the 20th century on up to today. Trump is just the latest practitioner of the established system of achieving these outcomes. Trump must be stopped. Endless wars against ambiguous enemies must cease. Democracy must prevail. The world must heal itself or human civilization is doomed. Sure, many of us on the left have read these books and can see the recurring themes in the propagandist media on all topics especially elections & war. Such misinformation while manufacturing consent awaits the opportune time to profit most from disaster capitalism.


----------



## feralautistic (Jan 5, 2020)

not to be a downer but god i sure hope human civilization is doomed because thats what its going to take for the earth to heal. the usa has been doing genocide since its existed and the left has been unable to stop or not interested in stopping. democracy got us here, im not counting on it to get us out


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 5, 2020)

Yeah not hopeful days @feralautistic . Its easy to be cynical & apathetic, nihilist even; especially here on STP.

Historically, humanity feels that genocide is usually acceptable. We kill each other over resources, religion & even more trivial differences. We are facing omnicide in our future. Nuclear winter or global warming as we hypothetically rearrange the deck chairs on this sinking Titanic of a planet. While all democracy is flawed by greed, power & corruption; it is what we currently got to work with. Democracy could & has made great changes in the past. Direct democracy has existed instead of representative democracies in small enclaves or periods in history. The stench of rotting democracy is entrenched in the worlds politics, media & foreign policies. Most agree that the stench is, profit; at all costs. 

We are morally bankrupt societies and should be ashamed of ourselves. We take 2 steps forward and then 4 steps back. American imperialism may be the obvious aggressor in this situation but in global capitalism all nations & individuals are equally as blameworthy. Our collective consumerism fuels it all. Most wage slaves are so busy trying to survive till next pay period. We are a soft uneducated people, accustomed to turning a blind eye as the world burns. Call me selfish & sentimental for not wanting to further doom humans in order to save a sick earth. I am a romantic who still has vestiges of hope that "we" could eventually evolve & repair what is broken.


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm listening to This podcast about the JFK assassination, and it confirms my suspicions that the left, has been doomed for a long time, and capitalism has far too much of a grip on this country to ever recover, unfortunately. 

I'm really starting to lose hope, and I really fear that this next presidential election is going to be severely depressing....if not apocolyptic.


----------



## feralautistic (Jan 5, 2020)

@highwayman i really do hope that humans dont cause our own extinction in the near future.... i don't have anything against humans as animals, our current civilization is what's fucked.

not sure about profit as the cause, or that all we have is democracy. otherwise i mostly agree.

capitalism is just the latest model of our alienation, likewise democracy is just one method of organizing humans into a political body. the logic behind profit is that everything is a resource for the benefit of the collective. profit says that everything must serve it, and it attacks anything that can't or won't. profit is a language of control, but fundamentally it's the control i'm against.

democracy is a supporting structure of the control as well, as far as i see. the premise of democracy is that we all participate in the decisions of the collective and all are bound by them. i happen not to like the collective, but there's no space in democracy to decide to leave. i dont think the collective is meeting anyone's needs, i think the political abstractions are serving themselves and not any human at this point. that doesnt really matter though, i just want to be able to opt out.

whew im rambling a little.... anyway i don't think democracy is all we have to work with. thats only true if we identify with the political body. actually if we look down, we still have our own bodies. if we decide democracy doesn't work, we can come back to ourselves


----------



## Hobo richard (Jan 6, 2020)

I have become radicalized...


----------



## troublefunk (Jan 6, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> I'm listening to This podcast about the JFK assassination, and it confirms my suspicions that the left, has been doomed for a long time, and capitalism has far too much of a grip on this country to ever recover, unfortunately.
> 
> I'm really starting to lose hope, and I really fear that this next presidential election is going to be severely depressing....if not apocolyptic.


Hey cmon now SHUT UP,BE HAPPY


----------



## Pdog (Jan 6, 2020)

highwayman said:


> Yeah not hopeful days @feralautistic . Its easy to be cynical & apathetic, nihilist even; especially here on STP.
> 
> Historically, humanity feels that genocide is usually acceptable. We kill each other over resources, religion & even more trivial differences. We are facing omnicide in our future. Nuclear winter or global warming as we hypothetically rearrange the deck chairs on this sinking Titanic of a planet. While all democracy is flawed by greed, power & corruption; it is what we currently got to work with. Democracy could & has made great changes in the past. Direct democracy has existed instead of representative democracies in small enclaves or periods in history. The stench of rotting democracy is entrenched in the worlds politics, media & foreign policies. Most agree that the stench is, profit; at all costs.
> 
> We are morally bankrupt societies and should be ashamed of ourselves. We take 2 steps forward and then 4 steps back. American imperialism may be the obvious aggressor in this situation but in global capitalism all nations & individuals are equally as blameworthy. Our collective consumerism fuels it all. Most wage slaves are so busy trying to survive till next pay period. We are a soft uneducated people, accustomed to turning a blind eye as the world burns. Call me selfish & sentimental for not wanting to further doom humans in order to save a sick earth. I am a romantic who still has vestiges of hope that "we" could eventually evolve & repair what is broken.




I seen defiance ohio twice 😎


----------



## CouchPunx (Jan 6, 2020)

And also starting a war is a classic move for an unpopular or nationalist president to get reelected.


----------



## Hudson (Jan 8, 2020)

Its not starting; its already happening. The military is drawing up different response scenarios as we are speaking right now. Probably hundreds of invasion scenarios; destruction scenarios. 

This is going to be ugly real fast; and the sad part is all the people stuck in the middle of all this bullshit. The civilians, the soldiers, the people bearing the blunt of it.

Its the whole reason we have stayed in Iraq, to keep an eye on Iran. There are so many drones hanging out doing nothing. They have to put them to use to further their agenda. Buy more.


When I was in iraq we figured that we had to drop the bombs somewhere because they are running out of storage space for them. You can't just let them fall off the conveyer belt and do nothing. These ordinances have expiration dates.


----------



## Milodanjo (Jan 23, 2020)

Remember a couple of news cycles ago when reports were leaked in which the war in Afghanistan was recognized as unwinnable as far back as the Bush administration(imo it's interesting timing for the Iran strike to follow this censored story)? Contrary to what uncle Sam says, iraq, Afghanistan, syria, libya, Venezuela, wherever direct and covert ops are waged, they aren't effective. The u.s army is a paper tiger, it has no magical formula for winning 4th-5th generational war. So Sam and his porky gang might throw some bogeyman to the curb, but it's not believable, even if they had a consistent cover story. Imo, This was more of a publicity stunt(which the shock doctrine, and the manufacturing of consent are definitely a part), but the word down the grapevine was that this attack was a response to detractors within the party critical of trump. With his re election campaign underway, having him flex on bin Laden substitutes makes d.j look tough on terror and it helps shore up support amongst the rightoid electorate.

Recall, before this happened, the corporate dems rubber stamped every major military-authorit y bill with near total bi-partisan support, these being the supposed reps of "the resistance". The impeachment is a smoke screen for establishment support, which is interestingly enough, only increasing trumps approval ratings. To link back to the beginning, the "war on terror" must be everrenewed, since it lacks a justification, it must always manufacture a new one. When that justification is used to hold up a repressive system at home, when the techniques of counter insurgency are increasingly being applied to the homeless, I think it begs the question of what the real point of their endless war is, and where do you draw the line between war abroad and war at home.


----------

